# Plastidip - car wash?



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Any issues with plasti dip and carwashes? How long should wait before wash after plasti dip project? Is it ok to drive through carwash..? Thanks!


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Commercial car wash...UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHH.

Ok, I feel better....don't take your car through a car wash


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

I second that. (no auto wash) I have been dipped on the grill since March, but I still only hand wash or spray off my car. no issues at all so far. I did hit a very big bug and it took off a little of the dip, but you can only see from about 2 feet away. I have knocked off bugs with a spray (pressure car wash) and it didn't effect plasti dip at all


----------



## VwCCRLine (Aug 30, 2011)

*No issues here*

I take my car to one of those laser washes. Main reason cause im so LOW and i never had any problems with my paslti-dip. Just dont take it to an auto-wash were your car moves on a belt and they have those mechanical brushes and what not.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

uptcv1 said:


> Any issues with plasti dip and carwashes? How long should wait before wash after plasti dip project? Is it ok to drive through carwash..? Thanks!


 Touchless carwashes are ok.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I would imagine it starts to peel after a while. While I don't think the plastidip looks bad from far, I've yet to see one close up that didn't look like a ghetto garage project.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> I would imagine it starts to peel after a while. While I don't think the plastidip looks bad from far, I've yet to see one close up that didn't look like a ghetto garage project.


 Mine was a 2 day project. If you take your time and know what you are doing, it can come out really awesome. You really have to sand it down tho. I've had mine on for some time now and it still looks the same from day 1.


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

As I thought .. hand wash :thumbup:


----------



## Lunnzz (Aug 27, 2004)

I plasti-diped some parts on my 02 Mini almost 2yrs ago and drive the car 250-300 miles a week, hand wash only and still looks good. I did my gas cap and head light rings.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

No drive through washes regardless of plasti-dip or not. 

Just don't blast it with a pressure washer and you will be fine. I use a pressure washer, but I do not hit it with full blast up close like I might for the exhaust tips and behind the wheel wheels.


----------

